
Ask HN: What's your goto Twitter lists? - Ahmedb
I like to broaden my twitter feed by subscribing to curated twitter lists.<p>A couple of lists I&#x27;m following:<p>Reading from @patrickc<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;i&#x2F;lists&#x2F;810352678735781888<p>and Crypto from @naval<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;i&#x2F;lists&#x2F;875371355570487296<p>What&#x27;s yours?
======
catacombs
The private ones I've made. Lists don't have ads, and I follow people who
interest me.

